# My Brother Hits Me Am I Can't Defend Myself



## echjhech (Oct 18, 2014)

My brother hits me. He beats me up. And what makes me boil in anger and frustration is not that he is punching and kicking a sibling, even though that makes me incredibly sad and helpless, it's because I feel humiliated that he does this to me, especially around fellow family members. He's four years younger than me! And still a kid! I am so incredibly sad and I feel so defeated. I can't fight him. I can't win. If I punch him back I'll get in trouble. My feelings towards my brother often switches between pity, anger, hate, love and compassion. He's my brother, but he gets so worked up about little things! I'm so angry and confused and hurt. I dot know what to do.

There's no manipulation or anything. It's not abuse. I just think he doesn't understand that this behavior is un acceptable. Or maybe he does. He's so young. I DON'T WANT HIM TO GET INTO TROUBLE! I care about him so deeply.

I need to know how to tell him that this is wrong. I just am so confused. I just hurt. In a few days I'll probably feel better, but this happens too often. I feel so sad now.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

:shock

How old are you? 

Because anything older than mid-teens and that is seriously messed up.


----------



## Paper Crane (Jun 6, 2014)

If you're physically more powerful than him I would suggest hitting him back. He has no business hitting his sister. It's better if you lay down the law while he's young. If others have a problem with it, then you should explain that he hit you, that it _hurt, _and that you won't tolerate it. You were not brought into this world to be your brother's punching bag--you know.

If physically retaliating simply isn't an option. I definitely suggest appealing to an authority. Tell your parents. If that's not good enough, threaten to call the police. Actually call the police if you have to! I don't care but I don't want you getting hit by your brother anymore! That's unacceptable!


----------



## NBCFan (Jan 12, 2016)

My brother has been abusive and intimidating to me for most my life. 
I'm 23 and he is 29 now and we recently came to blows the other day when he screamed in my face, pushed me around and then pushed me into the door whilst it seemed that my dad sat there and did nothing. All over a meatball.


My suggestion is if your old enough get out now, that's what I have done. I went through most my life suffering from his abuse but now I am in a position to leave and I have. Although I am not in the best of situations I am more happier being away from him and feeling sad when I lay my head down to sleep.


If your not maybe try talking to your parents? I spoke with mine and it always seemed to me that they would say "oh ignore him", "we will sort it out", "there is going to be change around here" but change never came. He did it when we were alone so he could lie and tell my parents that I attacked him first. If that doesn't work then I would suggest going to a counsellor, or telling your school, someone outside of your family that could help you. No one should have to suffer at the hands of a family member.


Hope this helps xx


----------



## NBCFan (Jan 12, 2016)

*Spelling error, meant to be safe! not sad!*

Spelling error, I was meant to say safe, not sad.



NBCFan said:


> My brother has been abusive and intimidating to me for most my life.
> I'm 23 and he is 29 now and we recently came to blows the other day when he screamed in my face, pushed me around and then pushed me into the door whilst it seemed that my dad sat there and did nothing. All over a meatball.
> 
> My suggestion is if your old enough get out now, that's what I have done. I went through most my life suffering from his abuse but now I am in a position to leave and I have. Although I am not in the best of situations I am more happier being away from him and feeling safe* when I lay my head down to sleep.
> ...


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

what he does to you do it back and tell him that . 
What ever you do to me I will do it to you . 
He'll stop when it hurts .


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

Break his arm.
Little mother****er needs some major pain to understand.
God, those kinda people make me run amok.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

You have to act tougher than him. Otherwise he'll never learn.


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

I couldn't imagine treating my younger brother or sister like that. I always felt like as the oldest child it's my responsibility to set an example. Treat them well so they can know how their friends should treat them when they leave the house.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

I'm sorry you feel that way.

But no one has a right to behave like your brother.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Grog said:


> what he does to you do it back and tell him that .
> What ever you do to me I will do it to you .
> *He'll stop when it hurts* .


That's true.

Hit him flat on the nose - you'll probably break it, and either way it hurts like hell.


----------



## NoDak81 (Oct 26, 2015)

echjhech said:


> My brother hits me. He beats me up. And what makes me boil in anger and frustration is not that he is punching and kicking a sibling, even though that makes me incredibly sad and helpless, it's because I feel humiliated that he does this to me, especially around fellow family members. He's four years younger than me! And still a kid! I am so incredibly sad and I feel so defeated. I can't fight him. I can't win. If I punch him back I'll get in trouble. My feelings towards my brother often switches between pity, anger, hate, love and compassion. He's my brother, but he gets so worked up about little things! I'm so angry and confused and hurt. I dot know what to do.
> 
> There's no manipulation or anything. It's not abuse. I just think he doesn't understand that this behavior is un acceptable. Or maybe he does. He's so young. I DON'T WANT HIM TO GET INTO TROUBLE! I care about him so deeply.
> 
> I need to know how to tell him that this is wrong. I just am so confused. I just hurt. In a few days I'll probably feel better, but this happens too often. I feel so sad now.


Call the cops. A family assault charge might make him quit.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Orbiter said:


> Break his arm.
> Little mother****er needs some major pain to understand.
> God, those kinda people make me run amok.


Agreed. This coward (OP's brother) deserves some serious physical pain.


----------

